# New Orleans, Last Minute



## kwindham (Jun 13, 2014)

*Wyndham Avenue Plaza*

I have 2 units available, for the same dates.  I was taking my boys but last minute some things came up and we are unable to go.  Our loss could be your gain.  Make a REASONABLE offer on one or both units.  Guest certificate will be required.

Crescent City Play with a Quieter Stay. Wyndham Avenue Plaza, located in the picturesque Garden District off St. Charles Avenue, keeps you close to all the New Orleans excitement but away from most of the crowds and commotion. You’ll stay in a quieter area of the city that’s convenient to the popular French Quarter.

Outdoor Swimming Pool
•Restaurant
•Ashley House Tours
•Exercise Equipment
•Laundry Facilities
•Computer Room

*Arrival Date: Jun 16, 2014 

Departure Date: Jun 20, 2014 

Room Type: Studio*


----------



## kwindham (Jun 14, 2014)

Any reasonable offer accepted!


----------



## kwindham (Jun 14, 2014)

One has been rented, only have one left available!  Thanks!


----------



## froggy1944 (Jun 14, 2014)

Could I check in wednesday, June 18 and stay 1 or 2 nites instead. Thanks. Pls advise cost per nite. Thanks.
Amy


----------



## froggy1944 (Jun 14, 2014)

I sent u a PM.
Amy


----------



## kwindham (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll inbox you. Thanks


----------

